# Music that turns you on?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

What Music Artists or songs get you turn you on?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

. . . I do recall that it had a heart of chrome, and the voice of a horny angel. . . .


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

you're welcome.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

I don't know that there is any music that on its own actually turns me on.

But there is music that goes well with sex (not too distracting, good rhythms etc.) - and if I have had some particularly amazing sex to a certain song etc - I am likely to recall those memories when hearing the music.

Right now for "sexy" music I would have to say Glass Animals. I have had some WONDERFUL experiences while their Zaba album was playing.

Hum - reminds maybe I will set the mood tonight by putting some on.

Edited to add.... "Gooey"

I come close
Let me show you everything I know...


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh and another..... The Weekend's "high for this" was one of the best anticipation of meeting in a hotel for mind blowing sex song ever....

"You don't know what's in store
But you know what you're here for
Close your eyes
Lay yourself beside me"

Hot hot hot okay now I am getting horny remembering great sex paired with great music!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Oops. Ladies lounge. Sorry.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Oops for me too.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Pony by Ginuwine. 

Every single time I hear it, I see Channing Tatum doing his dance in Magic Mike. Yowza!


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I have two that just drive me WILD:

Mony Mony by Billy Idol
and
Slow Ride by Foghat--the full, LONG version


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Paula Cole....feelin’ love. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Excerpt from "Magic Mike":


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

This is a good song to start with.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

... all of my purple life...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful - Meshell Ndegeocello


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Marduk said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR5u9jb0PJE
> 
> you're welcome.


Good song, but there is a bit too much BSC going on in both the video AND the lyrics for me!


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Affaircare said:


> I have two that just drive me WILD:
> 
> Mony Mony by Billy Idol
> and
> ...


****...I saw Foghat back in the day.......


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Or 






Or 






Or 






Once you get going. 






Some might not think so but I beg to differ.






And if you are feeling really freaky (You got to have the right person though)






Can't forget this classic.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree with the Marvin Gaye and the Barry White, but then again, I'm old school...


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

For a song when its about [email protected]?

"Closer" by Nine Inch Nails. 

Not a great song for "making love", but if you're DTF? This song is f-ing in audio form.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## temet nostre (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

We've been listening to Stevie Ray Vaughn at bedtime lately, with Albert King. I had to laugh at Thanksgiving....told H "Did I hear our f*** song on outside today?" I know I was thinking how I love this song (for good reason!) and he was happy I made the connection.


----------



## Violet28 (Oct 4, 2018)

Slow Hands by Niall Horan.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Most anything by Sam Taylor--I'm real old school....
Blue Mist





Harlem Nocturne


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

My other secret weapon. A lot of this women's music is hot.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

jlg07 said:


> Good song, but there is a bit too much BSC going on in both the video AND the lyrics for me!


A bit BSC is kind of my jam.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Middle of Everything said:


> For a song when its about [email protected]?
> 
> "Closer" by Nine Inch Nails.
> 
> Not a great song for "making love", but if you're DTF? This song is f-ing in audio form.


Better yet, the opening theme to "Fraggle Rock".


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

since we are revisiting this topic, if this one doesn't get you your dead.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

sokillme said:


> since we are revisiting this topic, if this one doesn't get you your dead.


Commercial for Grammerly? Admittedly, the sassy African-American girl was hot*, but still - it's a commercial.**

*See, #2
**Also #3 and the rest of it. So true, even 15 years later.


----------



## Babygotback (Jul 11, 2019)

Crazy B!tch by Buck Cherry, or No One Like You by the Scorpions


----------

